# $1.00 per ounce Cigar Tax in Florida



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out the home page on Cigar Aficionado.

Cigar Aficionado | Your Home for Cigars On the Web

Now they want to tax cigars by the ounce in Florida. I called earlier today and I'm from Texas. The real truth is though when the Brick & Mortars go so will the ability to stop the laws from being passed. Then it will be easier to pass legislation towards internet sales.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's insane!

What's next?!?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

somebody else started a thread a few weeks back on this.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

I know that this post will receive some hostile responses, as this will be a very unpopular answer but I support a tax on cigars in Florida. Here's why:

-Florida is one of three states without an OTP (other tobacco products) tax (Pennsylvania and New Hampshire are the other two)

-Consumers ordering from out of state are exempt from the state tax where purchased, but are required to pay the OTP tax in their home state (few do!)

-Shops in the OTP taxed states (both B&M and Internet) must pay the OTP tax when they receive their inventory

-Untaxed states shops have a competitive advantage in this respect as their cash flow is not impacted with the OTP tax

-Shops in the OTP taxed states can get a credit for out of state sales by providing the proper documentation with their monthly tax return

-Untaxed states shops have a competitive advantage in this respect as their workload is not impacted gathering data and invoices to report to their state

-States with OTP taxes will then have the information to collect the millions of dollars they are losing to tax cheats in their state (those who order out of state and do not pay their state OTP taxes)

-If all states had an OTP tax, the playing field would be leveled and competition would be more fair

LET THE FLAMING BEGIN!


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

BlueHavanaII said:


> I know that this post will receive some hostile responses, as this will be a very unpopular answer but I support a tax on cigars in Florida. Here's why:
> 
> -Florida is one of three states without an OTP (other tobacco products) tax (Pennsylvania and New Hampshire are the other two)
> 
> ...


I understand you're argument, but the Florida Brick & Mortars shouldn't suffer for their luck of the draw.

Keep the Revolution Smokin!


----------

